# Tom Kerridge Cheesecake



## Vicsetter (Feb 11, 2017)

from his Dopamine book, this complicated cheesecake which I made today with frozen berries instead of strawberry.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 11, 2017)

Just had my slice and thought it was very nice.  For those without the book, it's about 60g carbs for the whole cheesecake and feeds 6-8 people (that is made with strawberries).  My wife was unsure about the base.  If you don't like flaxseed than that can be a problem, it's used extensively in the book.


----------



## john pardo (Feb 12, 2017)

I love cheesecake


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Just had my slice and thought it was very nice.  For those without the book, it's about 60g carbs for the whole cheesecake and feeds 6-8 people (that is made with strawberries).  My wife was unsure about the base.  If you don't like flaxseed than that can be a problem, it's used extensively in the book.


Looks great and that sounds very reasonable carbwise!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 12, 2017)

I made a baked cheesecake a couple of weeks ago, but used Tom Kerridge's base & really liked it.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great, I am planning on doing that for my birthday next week.  I made the flaxseed biscuits as well which were lovely with cheese.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 13, 2017)

Any diabetic who hasn't bought Tom Kerridges  Dopamine Diet book is missing out on a whole book full of really tasty low carb treats. Best cookbook I've ever bought, after Mary Berry's Baking Bible, or as I prefer to call it, Mary Berry's insulin drain.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Any diabetic who hasn't bought Tom Kerridges  Dopamine Diet book is missing out on a whole book full of really tasty low carb treats. Best cookbook I've ever bought, after Mary Berry's Baking Bible, or as I prefer to call it, Mary Berry's insulin drain.


Well I will continue to miss out then, I don't do cookery books and only know who Tom Kerridge is as my friend wanted one of his books for Christmas a few years ago.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 13, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Any diabetic who hasn't bought Tom Kerridges  Dopamine Diet book is missing out on a whole book full of really tasty low carb treats. Best cookbook I've ever bought, after Mary Berry's Baking Bible, or as I prefer to call it, Mary Berry's insulin drain.



I've just ordered myself it


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 13, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Any diabetic who hasn't bought Tom Kerridges  Dopamine Diet book is missing out on a whole book full of really tasty low carb treats. Best cookbook I've ever bought, after Mary Berry's Baking Bible, or as I prefer to call it, Mary Berry's insulin drain.


totally agree.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 14, 2017)

We have our son and family up for a week and have just about polished off the cheesecake.  However all decided that the base was the least nice part of the cheescake, but the top was lush.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm going to have to get this book, it's the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 16, 2017)

I knew Tom had changed his eating, but didn't realize he had a book, which I have now ordered from Amazon - thanks for the heads up.


----------

